# HELP! I found an injured pigeon laying on it's back on the sidewalk



## Jessica562

Yesterday Afternoon as I was driving home, I found a pigeon laying on it's back and only it's head was moving. It was very hot out in the sun. It layed helpless and i felt SO SORRY for the bird! It looked like it fell off the telephone pole. I didn't notice any bleeding. I took the pigeon in a crate and brought it home. My mom flipped it over and I fed it water and it was GULPING the water down. Obviously it was dehydrated. I also gave it some dove mix and it was eating fine and also appeared to have energy than before. It still could not walk. One of the wings looked dysfunctional. In the past, my mom has used lemon grass for injured pigeons and puts it over the body which creates a sort of menthol for the bird to heal. They have always worked for the birds, But not this time. I left the bird in my garage overnight.

The next morning I checked on it, it was flipped upsidedown on it's back again and I thought it was dead! I flipped it back over and it started eating again and I'm becoming helpless still hopeful. I had to leave for work. I don't want to call animal control because they don't care for pigeons and will put it down. What to do?!?! help please!


----------



## Reti

Thank you so much for rescuing this little pigeon. 
A number of things could be wrong with this little one and please do not call animal control, they will put this little guy down. 
Can you let us know of your location, maybe someone is close by and can help you and this little guy out.
For now keep him in the carrier and make a donut out of a towel where he can lay in without flipping over. Offer food and water freqvently and keep him as stress free as possible. Make sure he is not too cold at night.

Reti


----------



## spirit wings

can you post a picture of the bird in his state of flipping on his back? he could have a viral infection and needs supportive care till it runs it's course in which that is what you are doing.. a picture of the droppings will help also as he could have secondary infections that may need medications..


----------



## Skyeking

Here is a link to first responder help:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html

For finding help for this bird:

http://www.pigeons.biz/pigeons/prd.htm

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=652129&postcount=1


----------



## Jessica562

I'm not sure how to upload the photo in here. I forgot to mention that the toes are missing in one leg and the other leg has 1 in a half toe. Maybe that's the reason why it fell down in the first place and possibly broke a wing. 

I came home from work, unable to check on it frequently as I would if I were home, and I found it helpless on it's back again! I only had 10 minutes to care for it before I left to another job and I put more lemon grass on it, this tine kind of wrapping it around the pigeon so he can stay up stable. His droppings appear normal as the typical pigeon. He eats and drinks often, which means he poops alot. It's very green. 

I came back home at night and proudly found him in an upward position with the assistance of the lemon grass. I see progress but don't want to be too certain of it. I will have to check tomorrow morning to see his condition and hopefully he's not on his back again! :/


----------



## Jay3

Can you shape a donut like nest for him, as was mentioned with a small towel or something to place him in, so that he can more easily stay upright?


----------



## Jessica562

He's staying up fine with the lemon grass and I made less space for him to fall on his back so he doesn't really have a choice but to stay up. He's eating well and dropping alot. I don't know if having him upright will help. What do you think? Will he heal this way?


----------



## Charis

Well, up right is a normal position for a bird. It's hard to say if he will heal, not knowing the injuries or illness. Where are you located in case we have a member near that can help or refer you to a rehabber?


----------



## Jessica562

Im located in long beach, CA. 

The bird appears to be very energetic and a little aggravated. He can stand up, but when he loses balance, he stays laying on his back and is unable to get back up. I don't know what I should do at this point. The bird looks angry! 

His droppings now looks like sprayed diarrhea.. Any reason? He's been eating well.


----------



## Reti

I can imagine him being aggravated, I would be too if I fell and couldn't get up. 
There is not much you can do about this, hopefully it will get better in time and he'll get over it. 
The poops don't sound good. If he has a virus/PMV, the droppings tend to be messy, if it's something else he has, the droppings could be from coccidia, worms or who knows what. Could you have a fecal done? 

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley

Jessica, I'm in South Orange County in Lake Forest but work in Santa Ana Monday thru Friday. If you need to get this bird to me for care, please do. Call me at 949-584-6696.

Terry


----------



## Jessica562

Terry, I can't have the bird anymore, sad to say. Im being a little paranoid and feels like I'm developing the symptoms of the avian flu! 

Am I overreacting? I've been treating this bird with care by using plastic bags over my hands (I forget to purchase gloves) and wash them after many transactions. I don't know if he was sick when I found him initially laying flat on his back. I've read online that by inhaling the toxins from the droppings can be deadly. Is it true? This guys has been dropping ALOT. 

As of now, he's up standing tall and healthy looking but cannot fly. His droppings have solidify and appear pretty green and big. Please advise, anyone with knowledge.


----------



## Jessica562

Can I give the bird to you? My last resort is having animal control pick it up and putting it to sleep which I really don't want to do. Im unable to care for it any longer :/


----------



## Reti

Give Terry a call. She will help you out. Please don't call animal control.

Reti


----------



## Quazar

Jessica562 said:


> Terry, I can't have the bird anymore, sad to say. Im being a little paranoid and feels like I'm developing the symptoms of the avian flu!
> 
> Am I overreacting? I've been treating this bird with care by using plastic bags over my hands (I forget to purchase gloves) and wash them after many transactions. I don't know if he was sick when I found him initially laying flat on his back. I've read online that by inhaling the toxins from the droppings can be deadly. Is it true? This guys has been dropping ALOT.
> 
> As of now, he's up standing tall and healthy looking but cannot fly. His droppings have solidify and appear pretty green and big. Please advise, anyone with knowledge.


I agree with Reti, call Terry not animal control, they mostlkely would euthanise.

I will also add that you are over-reacting lol
however, the propaganda that goes out over the web & elsewhere by pest contol "experts" about pigeons, it is perfectly understandable.

In actual fact, youre more likely to catch a disease from proximity with another human than you are from a pigeon.
A pigeons body temp is much higher than a humans, so any illnesses or bacteria they have cannot survive in our system.
Breathing in the dust from a pigeons poops & feathers over a LONG TIME can give one health problems, but this usually applies to someone who keeps lots of birds over a period of years.


----------



## Jessica562

Thank you so much for your response. I feel a little better lol 

I've contacted Terry and will be dropping off the pigeon to her. I hope everything works out and she's able to heal it and let it go. *cross fingers*


----------



## goga82

Jessica562 said:


> Terry, I can't have the bird anymore, sad to say. Im being a little paranoid and feels like I'm developing the symptoms of the avian flu!
> 
> Am I overreacting? I've been treating this bird with care by using plastic bags over my hands (I forget to purchase gloves) and wash them after many transactions. I don't know if he was sick when I found him initially laying flat on his back. I've read online that by inhaling the toxins from the droppings can be deadly. Is it true? This guys has been dropping ALOT.
> 
> As of now, he's up standing tall and healthy looking but cannot fly. His droppings have solidify and appear pretty green and big. Please advise, anyone with knowledge.


OMG i know she didnt say she developing signs of avian flu.. omg


----------



## Jessica562

LOL I was being very paranoid and it was a psychological feeling. I know it's psychological because now that the bird is gone, I don't "feel" the "symptoms" anymore. I know, silly of me. It is hard to tell because I have a sensitive immune system and I easily develop flu symptoms when I'm sick so it would've been hard to tell whether I still had the bird or not.

But good news everyone, I drove the bird 45 minutes to Terry and I trust this nice lady will care for it. She said she's going to bathe it tomorrow. It made me feel really happy to have received a response from someone like her. Thank the lord!


----------



## Quazar

Jessica562 said:


> LOL I was being very paranoid and it was a psychological feeling. I know it's psychological because now that the bird is gone, I don't "feel" the "symptoms" anymore. I know, silly of me. It is hard to tell because I have a sensitive immune system and I easily develop flu symptoms when I'm sick so it would've been hard to tell whether I still had the bird or not.
> 
> But good news everyone, I drove the bird 45 minutes to Terry and I trust this nice lady will care for it. She said she's going to bathe it tomorrow. It made me feel really happy to have received a response from someone like her. Thank the lord!


In some situations like that, the dust from a birds feathers can cause an allergic reaction, so for your own health, better safe than sorry, but in normal cases it isnt really harmful.

You did well rescuing him & looking out for him the way you did and now he really couldnt be in better hands. I'm sure Terry will keep everyone informed of his progress, so do stick around to find out.


----------



## Skyeking

Jessica562 said:


> Thank you so much for your response. I feel a little better lol
> 
> I've contacted Terry and will be dropping off the pigeon to her. I hope everything works out and she's able to heal it and let it go. *cross fingers*



*I think it was the pigeon dust bothering you, and Terry is one of the BEST and most knowledgable in pigeon/dove rehab, have no doubt, this bird is in VERY capable hands.*


----------



## Reti

The bird couldn't be in better hands. You did a wonderful job with him. Feel better.

Reti


----------

